# How far did Frodo & Sam walk?



## Svrtnsse (May 15, 2015)

I'm sure those of you seriously into Tolkien have already seen this - or something similar. Still, I figured there may be those out there who, like me, haven't. It's pretty cool.

How far did Frodo & Sam actually walk? - Album on Imgur


----------



## thedarknessrising (May 15, 2015)

Wow that's pretty cool!


----------



## CupofJoe (May 15, 2015)

That looks good.
There is a book "Journeys of Frodo" where someone traces and measure the entire journey of the fellowship from descriptions in the books and using the published maps [and finds more than a few discrepancies]. I can't remember the total distance that was arrived at but it was closer to 2000 miles I'm sure, probably because they didn't walk in a straight line very often...


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (May 15, 2015)




----------



## StannisTheMannis (May 18, 2015)

I recommend watching the YouTube series, A Simple Walk into Mordor. Three friends travel from the filming location of the Shire to the filming location of Mount Doom in six days. Hilariously funny, sometimes grim, it's a great watch. Around forty minutes long in all, I think!


----------

